# Hilfe! D:  Suche Spiel wie Wiggles oder Dungeon Keeper



## Sibi425 (5. Juni 2012)

Hallo miteinander,

Ich suche ein Spiel, allerdings ist das Problem das ich noch nicht weiß welches... ich habe ungefähre Vorstellungen davon aber es gibt einfach kein Spiel das meine Wünsche ganz und gar erfüllen kann.

Ich suche ein Spiel das ungefähr so ist wie Wiggles oder Dungeon Keeper - also mit Humor, vielen Aufbaumöglichkeiten und möglichst viel Freiraum beim spielen. Ich durchstöbere schon sämtliche Foren und habe bisher noch nichts gefunden was mich auf irgend eine Weise sonderlich anspornen würde es zu kaufen... 

Ich würde mich sehr über ein paar Vorschläge und Infos freuen  

Mfg und so ^^


----------



## Herbboy (5. Juni 2012)

Sehr schwierig - es gibt halt einen Remakeversuch von Dungeon Keeper: http://www.amazon.de/Kalypso-Dungeons/dp/B0047S7FFY  aber es ist wohl nicht so dolle. Und ansonsten... halbwegs witzige Spiele mit Strategie sind meist nur Freeware oder Minigames, die typischerweise im Turret-Game-Sektor zu Hause sind, also so was wie zB PlantVsZombies. Da sind die Aufbaumöglichkeiten aber extrem beschränkt, du stellst halt nur "Abwehrtürme" den Gegnern in den Weg, und die Strategie besteht darin, die passenden Turm-Arten auszusuchen.


----------



## Morwenth (6. Juni 2012)

Achja Wiggles  Das war echt witzig. Aber mir fallen leider auch nicht wirklich sinnvolle Alternativen ein


----------



## svd (6. Juni 2012)

Gerade wenn es darum geht, ein Verlies oder etwas Unterirdisches zu bauen, ist die Auswahl nicht groß.

Wenn es ein "nettes" Aufbauspiel sein soll... hmm, dann vlt. in die Richtung "Siedler 2", "Die Völker" oder "Rollercoaster Tycoon"?


----------



## Enisra (6. Juni 2012)

hmmm
ansich wäre Minedraft ja auch was so in die Richtung geht, oder?
Also mehr aufbaumöglichkeiten und Freiheit wirste nicht finden


----------



## Worrel (6. Juni 2012)

*Startopia *ist zwar nicht in Verliesen oder mit Höllenkreaturen, aber einem ähnlichen Gameplay wie *Dungeon Keeper*.
Bei *Overlord *ist das Gameplay zwar anders, aber eine ähnliche Atmosphäre wie in *Dungeon Keeper* vorhanden.


----------



## svd (7. Juni 2012)

Ist "Evil Genius" gut? Hieß das bei uns auch so? 
Da baust du ja auch als Superschurke dein Imperium aus, baust Sachen, trainierst Handlanger, etc. und nimmt sich auch nicht so ernst.

("Afterlife" wäre evtl. noch eine Alternative gewesen, wenn es nicht so entsetzlich alt wäre.)


----------



## keepster (7. Juni 2012)

oh ja, Dungeon Keeper... dass war ein Spiel... auch toll war Jagged Alliance... die guten alten Spiele... so machen sies nimma... 
PlantVsZombies SUPER Spiel! Wirklich toll gemacht!  Ich habs aufn iphone
@Herbboy sind alle die gelisteten Spiel Gratis zu bekommen oder?  
Mindraft habe schon viel darüber gehört aber noch nie gespielt...


----------



## Worrel (7. Juni 2012)

svd schrieb:


> ("Afterlife" wäre evtl. noch eine Alternative gewesen, wenn es nicht so entsetzlich alt wäre.)


_Afterlife _fand ich doof, weil die Erklärungen der Figuren verkehrt waren oder das System so verworren ... ich hab da überhaupt nix gerafft...


----------



## Gwenderon (24. Juni 2012)

Schau dich mal auf paysafecard um, die haben auch vieles gelistet, hat man mal einen Überblick zumindest. Bist schon weiter gekommen in deiner Suche oder hats was Neues angetestet?


----------



## Lightbringer667 (1. Juli 2012)

svd schrieb:


> Ist "Evil Genius" gut? Hieß das bei uns auch so?
> Da baust du ja auch als Superschurke dein Imperium aus, baust Sachen, trainierst Handlanger, etc. und nimmt sich auch nicht so ernst.
> 
> ("Afterlife" wäre evtl. noch eine Alternative gewesen, wenn es nicht so entsetzlich alt wäre.)



Evil Genius ist tatsächlich ziemlich gut


----------



## realShauni (1. Juli 2012)

*Little Big Planet* falls eine Konsole vorhanden ist


----------



## keepster (8. Juli 2012)

Gwenderon schrieb:


> Schau dich mal auf paysafecard um, die haben auch vieles gelistet, hat man mal einen Überblick zumindest. Bist schon weiter gekommen in deiner Suche oder hats was Neues angetestet?


 
Skyrim... dass ist der Hammer! Spiel schon 5 oder sinds jetzt 7 tage- so toll! Kennt das sonst wer?


----------



## bindalf (9. Juli 2012)

was haben denn     Little Big Planet und Skyrim bitte mit Dungeon Keeper gemeinsam ?

Probier eher mal Dungeon Defenders!


----------



## keepster (11. Juli 2012)

na ja eigentlich nichts ;p sind halt nur andere gute Optionen! 
@Gwenderon wo findet man diese "Liste"?


----------



## realShauni (17. Juli 2012)

bindalf schrieb:


> was haben denn     Little Big Planet und Skyrim bitte mit Dungeon Keeper gemeinsam ?



Kenne Dungeon Keeper nicht aber die Wiggleshaben wie ich denke schon Ähnlichekit mit Little Big Planet.


----------



## PCGamer1234 (10. August 2012)

Soweit ich mich erinnern kann, hatte Wiggles unheimlich viele Bugs...was mir damals ziemlich schnell jeglichen Spielspass nahm...


----------

